# Bildergalerie mit LINK RECHTS button



## Paraneuros (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich habe mit Photoshop CS mir ein bildchen gestaltet...so nun habe ich auch schon eingeteilt wo die bilder auf der gestalteten seite hinsollen nur ich habe keine Ahnung oder gar keinen Ansatz in HTML.Also auf dem Bild habe ich auch 2 Buttons gestaltet.Einmal LINKS und RECHTS.nun möchte ich wenn man nach rechts klickt das das nächste bild geladen wird und wenn man dementsprechend nach link klickt das vorherige kommt...wer weiss was ich meine und könnte mir helfen


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Geht es jetzt darum nur einen Bildasschnitt zu verlinken.
Wenn das dein Problem ist dann schau mal Hier:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafike....htm#definieren 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Remme (3. Juni 2005)

Moin,

wenn du eine Gallery machen willst würde ich dir ein simples PHPscript empfehlen damit ersparst du dir ne menge Arbeit.
Jedoch wenn es nur 2-3 Bilder sind dann nimm den Vorschlag von Akrebs ernst

MFG Remme


----------



## lylila (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich hatte vor kurzen ein ähnliches Problem, Bilder vor und zurück zu blättern. 
Im Forum gab es nix gescheites, also habe ich mir ein paar Zeilen in Javascript 
geschrieben, vielleicht hilft dir das.


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
// anzahl = anzahl der bilder
var anzahl = 22;
// quelle = quellordner
var quelle = "grafis/";
var b = 1;

function vor() { 
if (b >= anzahl) {
b = 0;
var a = quelle + [++b] + ".jpg";
document.bild.src = a;
} else {
var a = quelle + [++b] + ".jpg";
document.bild.src = a;
}
}

function zurueck() {
if (b <= 1) {
b = anzahl+1;
var a = quelle + [--b] + ".jpg";
document.bild.src = a;
} else {
var a = quelle + [--b] + ".jpg";
document.bild.src = a;
}
}
//-->
</script>
```

Leg dir die Bilder die du anzeigen willst in ein Ordner und nummerier sie der Reihe 
nach (1.jpg , 2.jpg , 3.jpg , ... ). Gib die Anzahl der Bilder und den Ordner im Script 
an. Auf den "vor-Button" und "zurück-Button" rufst du das Script auf.


```
<a href="javascript:vor();">vor</a>
```

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## cctnt (22. Juni 2005)

muahahahahaha schwachkopf kann er kein html muahahahahaha.
PS. cctnt account gehackt von ©Killer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

cctnt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muahahahahaha schwachkopf kann er kein html muahahahahaha.
> PS. cctnt account gehackt von ©Killer


Auch wenn das etwas  ist: Da sieht man mal ganz deutlich den Unterschied zwischen einem Hacker und einem Script-Kiddie.


----------



## lylila (23. Juni 2005)

Was soll der Scheiss. Ihr seid ganz schön überheblich, wenn ich das mal 
anmerken darf. Irgendwo muss man mal anfangen und da ist selfhtml auch nicht 
gerad das NonPlusUltra. Da fragt man eben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

@lylila:
Immer locker bleiben...

Deine Loesung muss ich sagen gefaellt mir nicht so wirklich, da ich kein Freund von JavaScript bin.
Ich bin der Meinung, und damit bin ich wohl kaum allein, dass wichtige Funktionen einer Website nicht in JavaScript realisiert werden sollten.

Und der einzige der hier verbal aus der Reihe getanzt ist war dieses Script-Kid.

Weiterhin sind die Erklaerungen von SelfHTML in der Regel ganz gut, und recht vollstaendig. Und ich find es absolut nicht uebertrieben oder gar ueberheblich wenn man auf die richtige Stelle bei SelfHTML verweist, oder auf einen anderen Thread im Forum in dem das Problem bereits behandelt wurde.


----------



## Alexander Feil (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich persönlich plädiere in deinem Fall für eine einfach Lösung mit Hilfe von PHP.

Leg die Bilder numeriert in einen Ordner, übergib die Nummer des gerade gewünschten Bildes mittels GET und verlinke die PHP-Datei mit den Links "vor" + "zurück" mit sich selbst. Dabei übergibst du halt die aktuelle Nummer -/+ 1 und kontrollierst, ob diese Nummer <0 oder >MAX ist. In diesen Fällen müsste dann als nächstes die höchste/niedrigste Nummer wieder aufgerufen werden.

Gruß
Aleks

P.S.:
Fragen bezüglich PHP kannst du gerne im PHP-Board stellen.


----------

